# The irony of the Arab Spring



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

(quote:- Zawya Weekly Business Newsletter.)

_A spontaneous uprising out of the depths of unemployment has resulted in Arab joblessness increasing, with 20 million Arabs expected to be without jobs by the end of 2012._ 

Will it increase or can Egypt's new administration stop the rot?


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Eco-Mariner said:


> (quote:- Zawya Weekly Business Newsletter.)
> 
> _A spontaneous uprising out of the depths of unemployment has resulted in Arab joblessness increasing, with 20 million Arabs expected to be without jobs by the end of 2012._
> 
> ...


 The irony continues. We can employ at least 300 people tomorrow, but needing blue-collar workers...having shortages and cannot find enough people...send the 20 mil our way please!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Are these positions for graduates or experienced professionals?
I think growth around the Middle East and Europe will need financing. Where do think the funds are going to come from for education, training and full time employment??


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> (quote:- Zawya Weekly Business Newsletter.)
> 
> _A spontaneous uprising out of the depths of unemployment has resulted in Arab joblessness increasing, with 20 million Arabs expected to be without jobs by the end of 2012._
> 
> ...


I call shenanigans. 

Seems like any young man willing to break his back can work on one of the lebendy billion construction projects peppering the skyline with those new orange bricks - in any direction you turn your head.

Loads of people no doublt have an income of some sort, even temporary, including engineers and eight-year-olds with night jobs making the never ending orange bricks. 

Pretty soon they'll be sold and finished, then will come weddings, furniture and super markets, and babies will come and need clothes, then there will be pre-schools and so on.

If there's an unemployed "structural engineer" right now, it's because he doesn't want to work.


----------

